# My hog island decides to taste me!



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Well my buddy orton decided to give me a taste the other day and yes it was feeding related. Had him over 6 months now and he has been the calmest, tamest snake you could ask for since day 1. he has never even hissed... so the other day i was taking him out to put him in his rubbermaid for feeding... he was wrapped around my arm and didnt wanna let go(like usual) so i took my free hand to unwrap him while he was being lowered into the tub and he clamped down on the end of my finger letting go right away. left about a dozen holes on the end of my finger and a little blood, to be honest i have had worse mosquito bites... since he has been very tame like usual, i doubt it will happen again anytime soon?... dont have any pics of the bite but ill get some up of my hog soon


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

yea, lets see some pics of him


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

yes please pics!!!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

pics!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

my hogg island boa still hasnt arrived.. i ordered it in nov/dec and its still too cold to ship.. cant wait til i get it.. lets see some pics of yours


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

He was probably awaiting for some food. Hungry fella


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

yea, he was probly just hungry. probly dont have to worry about it happining again


----------

